# Father and son looking for lease/club



## topspin1267 (Apr 19, 2011)

Father  and son (12) looking for hunting land or club near Newton/Henry/Butts county area. No overnight facilities needed. No fishing needed. Looking for deer season only.

Thanks


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 20, 2011)

I run a club in Dooly County. QDM 8 pt or better 17 inch min. 1,500 per member includes lease fees, house with bunk room, utilities and food plots provided allslots are full. Ample room for trailers. Check out my thread in clubs looking for members under Dooly County for some pics of some of the deer taken last season. Children are included and one member brings his son almost every trip. Contact Robbie 321-231-4354 if interested


----------



## jeffersonrandall (Jun 18, 2011)

We have a 900 acre club in Oglethorpe co,.  we need a couple of new members.  your son can hunt for free if he is under 16, if interested call Troy Looney @ 706-870-5579 or Summie Smith @ 706-367-9881


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jul 24, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Scott Smith (Aug 21, 2011)

*jones co. club opening*

" Lead and Feather"  hunting club: 360 acres, well estblished club on the same piece of propery for over 30 years, borders Cedar Creek WMA, established foodplots, creek, campground, family friendly. We are looking for one new member. We will accept father and son or husband and wife combination. Great club! $600 Please call Scott at 678 458-5517. I would prefer to communicate over the phone, because I don'r spend much time on the forum.


----------



## 66Nova (Aug 29, 2011)

check out    http://gghc.awardspace.biz
 god bless


----------



## Put-m-down (Aug 30, 2011)

topspin1267 said:


> Father  and son (12) looking for hunting land or club near Newton/Henry/Butts county area. No overnight facilities needed. No fishing needed. Looking for deer season only.
> 
> Thanks



Need 3 hunters to complete this managed trophy buck only club. Six years under trophy management. Eight point or better 4 yrs or older for bucks and all the doe you can carry home. This is a family club and we welcome young hunters. We have 500 acres that backs up to Cedar Creek WMA (another 40,570ac). The land is bordered on 3 sides by the WMA and on the other side by Murder Creek. Plenty of deer and turkey and, good fishing also. There are also a lot rabbit, squirrels and some quail on the property. We have seen at lease 6 groups of Turkeys with 20 or more birds in each and many young jakes walking together. Mostly hardwoods with some 10+ year old planted pines. Eight planted fields. Club located just outside of Eatonton at the end of Glenwood Springs Rd between Lake Oconee and Sinclair. Year round membership is $800.00.  Hunt, Fish or just come camp out and enjoy the peace and quite (after the hunting seasons, of course). Very nice rustic log cabin to stay in or pitch a tent on the banks of the river. Contact me if interested. Lane Grayson at lgrayson@tri-stargroup.com or 678-776-0581.

There will only be 10 members total, right now half are turkey hunters the others are deer hunters


----------



## church (Sep 5, 2011)

new club forming in monroe country off of hwy 74 and lindsey rd.its 653 acrea at 10.00 an acres which is a steal right now.gas lines run through the property.camp site no power,sign in board.we need 13 members at 505.00 or 10 members at 655.00 call me 478-394-8817 for more details.----terry


----------



## smoky ghost (Sep 5, 2011)

*lease*

give me a call it maybe what you are looking for its in monticello 770-5987545


----------

